# What are the best knife set to use for home cooking?



## kurosawakung (Jul 8, 2020)

I would like to the best set for a home cooking knife set. And as I say best also including to the price. The product is good and the price is worth it for a home cooking chef. 
Mine are getting old so I think it is time to change it, I want to hear some recommendations from the pros.
Thank you in advanced


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There is no recommended set. We recommend indivual knives as that is the best value and performance.

If you're determined a set matches your priorities best you should probably look at consumer reports


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So generally speaking we would recommend a base of 3 knives

Chefs, usually 10" over 8" but either works
Petty 5-6"
Paring

As you expand from there , a bread knife is next to consider

Most sets have a bunch of knives of other types, most of which you'll never use and some filler steak knives. I own no steak knives and don't miss them.

Victorinox has a line of kitchen knives under the Forschner brand. These usually are rated best buys from Cooks illustrated/America's Test Kitchen in their respective types. I have their bread knife and paring knife and find them very good for the price.

They offer these four knives as a "set" without a block at a good price.


When that link breaks, look for Fibrox Pro Knife Set, 4 piece.

But there are better performing blades in every category.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

kurosawakung said:


> I would like to the best set for a home cooking knife set. And as I say best also including to the price. The product is good and the price is worth it for a home cooking chef.
> Mine are getting old so I think it is time to change it, I want to hear some recommendations from the pros.
> Thank you in advanced


Old quality knives are always quality knives.
I was a butcher apprentice when i was 16, they swore by carbon steel, stainless don't hold an edge as well. They ran the blades on a steel constantly.
I had good knives yrs ago but they go missing if you work in big kitchens, I just use cheap stainless with nylon handles now.
The last chef I worked with had a knife jones, he had all syrian steel compound blades, must have paid dearly.
Don't discount a good cleaver, in the right hands...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

1) “best” is different for everyone
2) knife “sets” are marketing hype, as Phatch says, go for a 9-10” chef’s, a paring, and a bread knife. If you do a lot of meat, a boning knife is pretty handy
3) Victorinox is pretty much best bang for your buck. They are inexpensive, but not cheaply made
4) either learn how to sharpen your knives or find a reputable sharpener. Cars need gas, and knives need sharpening, doesn’t matter what brand or type of steel, they get dull with use


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

as mr pump said, dont get a set, make your own. Id recommend

- a nice big chefs knife
- poultry shears (oxo gud grip do it well)
- a little petty knife

if you can find a chefs knife from the brand "Kuma" id reccomend it. best £20 i ever spent.


----------

